# Flaxseed causes intolerable gas



## iluvsnoopy (Aug 25, 2004)

I tried the 1-2 T ground flaxseed a day to help my IBS but I kept so much gas after 3 days I had to stop. I work in an office!! What's the deal?


----------



## Modgy (Apr 15, 2004)

Any kind of fiber will cause gas until your body adjusts to it - which could be up to four weeks.Many people with IBS can't tolerate fiber, although it does help a lot of people. If you are taking flaxseeds for constipation, you might like to try flax OIL instead. It will put moisture to the stool, without causing the gas and bloating of the whole seeds.


----------



## Modgy (Apr 15, 2004)

Any kind of fiber will cause gas until your body adjusts to it - which could be up to four weeks.Many people with IBS can't tolerate fiber, although it does help a lot of people. If you are taking flaxseeds for constipation, you might like to try flax OIL instead. It will put moisture to the stool, without causing the gas and bloating of the whole seeds.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Ground flaxseed does the same thing to me. I use whole flaxseeds in my oatmeal and microwave it all together. I like the crunchiness and flavor. Does not blow me up like a balloon like the ground stuff. Don't know why.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Ground flaxseed does the same thing to me. I use whole flaxseeds in my oatmeal and microwave it all together. I like the crunchiness and flavor. Does not blow me up like a balloon like the ground stuff. Don't know why.


----------

